

Solar powered plane lands at JFK, completing cross-country flight - RockyMcNuts
http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/solar-powered-plane-has-tear-on-wing-earlier-landing-expected-in-nyc-on-final-leg-of-flight/2013/07/06/98e50c56-e69a-11e2-97c2-eee7eab7397e_story.html

======
ck2
45mph at 30k feet for hours at a time has to be surreal.

~~~
dmd
I often fly (in an ultralight) at ~30 mph, and above 2000 feet or so you just
feel like you're standing still.

------
sneak
FYI the flight was not in one hop, but several flights over several days. This
flight in particular was DC->NYC.

